# British .303 "Make-Over" - Now my new Hog gun...



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

Wanted a iron sighted gun for shooting Hogs - so decided to "Make-Over" an old "sporterized" British .303

What was done:
Removed the old wooden stock
Camo Painted the new synthetic stock
Cleaned all the parts..
Changed rear sight to a "peep" sight a got from e-Bay

Went and shot it today

First @25 yards - right on ! (For me - anyway)

Moved to the 100 yard range put 3 in the green (~four inch group)
again as good as I could possibly ever shoot...


Here's how it turned out...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice job. if you can mount the peep sight closer to the rear ,you will find that the target acquisition is a lot quicker.Williams makes some inexpensive peep sights,might try Brownells.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice. I like the camo job looks cool.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

turned out sweet... now for some hog busting


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

Where did you get the stock?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I reload for mine with the sks .311 bullets 123gr. soft points. Real accurate loads.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Got it at the gun show at G.R. Brown 2 weeks ago - old guy there had 3 or 4 stocks

Search "Lee-Enfield stocks" on the web and you will find several suppliers...


As for moving the rear sight back to the receiver --- I looked into doing that but could not find any sights for this model rifle #1 Mk III ... (except one that was $250)

I did find several good sights for the #4 MkI model....

If anybody has any info about moving the rear sight to the receiver on a #1 Mk III please let me know....

Thanks Guys


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Wampuscat

So you can put a .311 cal bullet through a .303 barrel - I would have thought it would stick...

Thanks


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok Guys

It's hard to see the front blade sight thru the Peep sight because its so far away - could I drill the peep sight hole larger - how much difference would it make in accuracy

Thanks


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Looks dang good.*


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris-Chris said:


> Wampuscat
> 
> So you can put a .311 cal bullet through a .303 barrel - I would have thought it would stick...
> 
> Thanks


303 bullets are .312, not the comon .308 of normal 30 cals.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Very interesting
Learn something new everyday
I thought the calibers numbers were exact
Why else would they label then so precisely 
It seems .303 or .308 is very specific - lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

They take latitude with naming calibers so they are not all the same. Also, some times they use the groove diameter and sometimes the lands.

Some guys have success with a larger hole, more of a ghost ring, but it will not be as precise. Probably depends on how far you want to shoot accurately.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Years ago I sold a 303 that was givin to me by an uncle and i could kick myself in the butt.I do still have a scope burn from it.yours looks great I have been told that army surplus use to have them for 15 dollars year ago .


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Chris-Chris said:


> Ok Guys
> 
> It's hard to see the front blade sight thru the Peep sight because its so far away - could I drill the peep sight hole larger - how much difference would it make in accuracy
> 
> Thanks


It shouldn't hurt the accuracy at all...that would be the "Ghost Ring" idea. Your eye will find the center of the ring...might want to change the front sight out to a bead...I seem to be able to fcus on a bead better than a post..the old mossberg target rifles had a front sight with a small circle on a post...the idea was at 50 ft the center of the bullseye would fill the front circle ,so when it was all black.....Chootem Elizabeth, Chootem


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems to me that if moved further back, this would benefit accuracy. You are lengthening your sighting this way.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the stock. Been thinking about getting one for mine. I rebuilt mine some years ago. I disassembled it set the barrel back and rechambered it. Also built a muzzle brake for it. The .303 is what got me into reloading, couldn't find a bullet that shot worth a darn in mine. 
Yes caliber names are very misleading.
.44 mag =.429
.38 spec =.357
Just to name a few.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Moving the sight back is a good idea - that's the #4 MkI rifle's big advantage

Have not found a way to move the sight back on a #1 Mk III yet - any ideas...

without spending a lot money - have about $75 dollars in this make over for a gun that worth less than $200


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whycan't you purchase another rear sight and drill, tap, and screw it down?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Forget peep sight. You caint see through them at nite anyway. Open sights are much better


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Now you can apply "Rule 303" to the hog problem*





.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

My first deer rifle was a mark 4 303. I/dad bought it from a Gulf Mart store in San Antonio near Broadway and loop 410. That was about 1960 and it was $15 dollars if you hand selected your own found muzzle down in a bin with many others. The thing shot minute of deer and put a good dent in the population before I replaced it with a Winchester 94 30-30. Then my cousin killed his first deer with it near Hondo. I can't recall ever missing a deer or using more than one shot with that 303. The pigs are going to have a bad relationship with your British friend! enjoy


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Its a cool gun for sure - it came out of my Dads gun case - when or where it came from ?? - it's very "cliche" but the stories that gun could it tell....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Peep/Ghost Ring/Notch*

I am no expert but I have a few observations. 
1. The location of your rear sight is correct for a notch. It needs to be forward enough to allow (young) eyes to see the notch, front blade and target in some degree of focus.
2. The location of your rear sight is _not_ correct for an aperture (hole) sight. You look _through_ the aperture and focus only on the blade and front target.
3. A ghost ring is just a big aperture. The concept is that your brain centers the blade tip in the center of the hole. This has worked well for me, but my ghost rings are always as far back as possible.

Conclusion. I would replace the notch sight and use it, or I would mount a new aperture sight well to the rear. Either way you will smoke some hogs fo sho.


----------

